# Thank you



## Ben Jamin

Is the expression "teşekür ederım" a normal/universal way to say "thank you" in Turkish, or is this restricted to a special usage?


----------



## maviliazman

"Teşe*k*kür ederim." is a common expression to say "thank you". 
You can also say "teşekkürler", "sağol(un)" and my favourite "sağolasın".


----------



## Ben Jamin

maviliazman said:


> "Teşe*k*kür ederim." is a common expression to say "thank you".
> You can also say "teşekkürler", "sağol(un)" and my favourite "sağolasın".


 So  it should be 'ederim' not 'ederım'?

What is the difference in usage or grade of formality between the variants you have given?


----------



## maviliazman

"Teşekkür eder*i*m" is said to be more formal, "sağolun" more sincere; and "teşekkürler" between.  

"Teşekkür ederim" - Arabic from"şükran"
"Sağolun" - Turkish 

I personally don't care, don't mind which one to say or to be said. And I  haven't  heard someone complain about the misuse of any of these  expressions by another.

Yet to be sure, you may use "teşekkür ederim" and "sağolun" together.


----------



## Ben Jamin

maviliazman said:


> "Teşekkür eder*i*m" is said to be more formal, "sağolun" more sincere; and "teşekkürler" between.
> 
> "Teşekkür ederim" - Arabic from"şükran"
> "Sağolun" - Turkish
> 
> I personally don't care, don't mind which one to say or to be said. And I haven't heard someone complain about the misuse of any of these expressions by another.
> 
> Yet to be sure, you may use "teşekkür ederim" and "sağolun" together.


 Teşekkür ederim, sağolun, maviliazman!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Just for clarification purposes isn't there a Turkish variant of the Persian Moteshakeram, to mean I am thankful? If so kindly spell the Turkish equivalent I am pretty sure it exists but its usage is rare that I know and I can't quite put my finger on it. Teshukkerler.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Müteşekkirim


----------



## Sheikh_14

Much appreciated! Now my head may rest.


----------



## themadprogramer

Teşekkür ederim -> (I) Thank you
Teşekkürler -> Thanks 
Sağolun -> Thanks

As for the responses you can give:

Bir şey değil -> It was nothing
Rica ederim -> Your welcome


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Teşekkür ederim -> (I) Thank you
> Teşekkürler -> Thanks
> Sağolun -> Thanks
> 
> As for the responses you can give:
> 
> Bir şey değil -> It was nothing
> Rica ederim -> Your welcome



Did you mean "Rica ederim -> You're welcome"?


----------



## FlyingBird

Ben Jamin said:


> Did you mean "Rica ederim -> You're welcome"?


Rica=request
Rica etmek (it not mean You're welcome, its not possible to translate literaly)

Rica etmek=to request (something) of (someone); to request (someone) (to do something).


----------



## Gemmenita

And you can also visit here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2689786

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1204473

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2662594&p=13440161#post13440161

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2669258


----------



## themadprogramer

It doesn't exactly mean "You're welcome" but it does server the same purpose. A polite response to a "thanks".


----------



## FlyingBird

What does it mean 'teşekkürname'?


----------



## adelan

I think it is "teşekkür belgesi" which is a document given to the students at the end of the terms if the student's grades are above average. If the grades are nearly perfect they give "takdirname" or "takdir belgesi"


----------



## Ben Jamin

FlyingBird said:


> Rica=request
> Rica etmek (it not mean You're welcome, its not possible to translate literaly)
> 
> Rica etmek=to request (something) of (someone); to request (someone) (to do something).


Well, my question was actually about your English expression, that is if you meant: "*your *welcome" (as a possible word for word translation, where one of the words is a possessive pronoun *your*) or "you *are *welcome", but  made a typo: your instead of  you're.


----------



## FlyingBird

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, my question was actually about your English expression, that is if you meant: "*your *welcome" (as a possible word for word translation, where one of the words is a possessive pronoun *your*) or "you *are *welcome", but  made a typo: your instead of  you're.


in english i would translate it

rica ederim=please, dont say that


----------



## themadprogramer

Oh no, I'd probably transalate rica ederim as: "I appreciate (your thanks)"


----------

